# حدائق الملك عبدالله العالمية



## أبوالوليد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

تقام حدائق الملك عبدالله العالميه على أرض مساحتها 1700000متر مربع , وهي تشمل أنواع عديدة من الحدائق العالميه منها الأوروبيه والآسيوية والأمريكية وكذلك الإفريقية.
كما انها تحتوي على الحدائق العلمية مثل الحدائق الفيزيائية وحدائق الزواحف والفراشات ويوجد فيها انواع اخرى من الحدائق مثل الحدائق المائية وحدائق الطفل وغير ذلك من المتنزهات والحدائق التي ستكون محط انظار الزوار ليس من اهل الرياض فحسب بل من داخل وخارج المملكة العربية السعودية.

وللمزيد من المعلومات وللإطلاع على التصميم الفائز يمكنك زيارة هذا الموقع http://www.kaig.net/00_index/0A_index.asp للإطلاع على المعلومات الكاملة عن هذا المشروع .​


----------



## أبوالوليد (22 أكتوبر 2007)

:83: 
18 قراءة
وصفر ردود!!


----------



## أبوالوليد (23 أكتوبر 2007)

:75: :75: :75: 
موضوع الحديقة العالمية مهم وخصوصا لمدينة مختنقة مثل مدينة الرياض ... فهي تحتاج لمتنفس طبيعي يعمل كرئة للمدينة ولسكانها ولكن السؤال هنا ماهو نصيب بقية المدن الى مثل هذه المشاريع وبالأخص مكة المكرمة!! حيث لايوجد حديقة عامه في كامل مدينة مكة المكرمة

عموما اتمنى ان نناقش المواضيع بجدية اكبر ونظره هندسية بحته..واسأل الله ان يدل المسلمين على الصواب انه على ذلك قوي قدير.
ودمتم..​


----------



## zeyad (23 أكتوبر 2007)

i see it as a grand landscape project 
and a great refrence & record for the Horticulture in this part of the world
and it will have a positive impact on the dusty & polluted 
environment
& not to forget the educational part for the next genrations.... we have enough shopping malls i guess.. let them do somthing sustainable for the future 
well done KSA​


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (23 أكتوبر 2007)

إخواني مع الشكر لكاتب الموضوع 

هو طلب رأي عن مشروع ولم يقوم بتسميته 

فالرجاء المشاركة بدون الخروج عن موضوع النقاش

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أخي العزيز: بعد إذنك عدلنا مشاركتك، لتتناسب مع سياق الموضوع بعد التعديل 
ولكن لك منا كل الشكر والإحترام لما ذكرت
المشرف العام


----------



## أبوالوليد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
وبعد...

الأخوة الأعزاء جميعا من جميع اقطار المعمورة ارجو ان نكون معماريين أو مهندسين قلبا وقالبا
أوافق اخي جمال في كثير مما قاله...ولكن طرقة تسمية الحديقة بالحديقة العالمية
ليس لغرض أن يكون المشروع عالميا بل لأنه مشروع عالمي بمعنى انه يجمع جميع الثقافات والشعوب
في هذه الحديقة...وبما انكم لم تزوروا موقع الشركة الفائزة ولم تطلعوا على الموضوع فلا يحق لكم
نقد أو مدح المشروع اللا بعد دراسته أو على الأقل الإطلاع عليه

فأكرر وأقول المشروع عالمي لأنه يضم حدائق العالم في رقعه واحده..

وكون امتنا تحتاج الى اهم من ذلك فلاخلاف على انها كذلك..

ولكننا هنا بصدد نقد معماري هندسي بناء

ولنترك السياسة للسياسيين ولنناقش مواطن ضعف الأمه في المواقع الموضوعه لذلك لتكون الفائده اكبر واشمل.." فلكل مقام مقال "
ودمتم..​


----------



## zeyad (24 أكتوبر 2007)

I saw such parks with international themes in Paris & London with different zones for classic gardens, zen 'japanese' garden , desert gardens, tropical garden & more different types ... they've united the world in these spaces & tagged all the plants with thier common names & latin names & further info but in a smaller scale
it is a great record for the fauna & flora life of the region which have never existed before
it is great for education & entrtainment as well
and it makes Saudi Arabia a better place to live with alot of potential 
& it will attract more visitors & developers 
that is why it is important to think in an international standard
I'd love to take my kids to there


----------



## أبوالوليد (24 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا اخ زياد على التعليق المهم والمفيد
ودمتم..


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (25 أكتوبر 2007)

التصميم جامد جدا .. وعن جد يستاهل يكووون في أرض الحرمين ..

جزاااكم الله الف خير أخواني ..


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

أبديت رأيي بنزاهة وموضوعية، وقد كان عشم أخونا " أبو الوليد" ، أن يتم التعليق على مشاركته بموضوعية ونزاهة.... وأنا نظرت إلى المشروع، حدائق عالمية، والمبنى عبارة عن هلالين، تحيط بهما مساحة خضراء.... هل كان علي تمجيد هذا التصميم ومباركته لمجرد أنه أطلق عليه أسم الملك عبد الله حفظه الله ورعاه. أو لأنه مشروع سينفذ في المملكة العربية السعودية. 

معماريا/ المشروع عادي كتصميم ومتميز كمتنفس لمدينة الرياض وعلمي بما يحتويه من مرافق وغير اقتصادي في تكلفته، ويحتاج لطاقم متخصص ومصاريف باهضة لتشغيله... ونسأل الله أن يوفق القائمين عليه إلى المحافظة عليه لأطول فترة ممكنة. والجدوى منه بالمقارنة بمشروع حديقة عامة تحتوي على كل المرافق التي يحتاجها روادها، وجميع الأشجار المغروسة فيها من نفس بيئة المدينة، لافرق إلا في تكلفة التنفيذ وتكلفة التشغيل والصيانة. وعلى رأي أخي ابو الوليد، كان يمكن بتكلفة هذا المشروع إنشاء عدة متنزهات تكون متنفسا لعدة مدن.


----------



## designer mido (26 أكتوبر 2007)

أعذريني يا sassy...أنا اللي خلاني أنفعل هو مدي فشل الحوار و المناقشة فيما بيننا و بسرعة نلقي التهم علي بعض.....علي العموم يا ريت فعلا نرجع للموضوع و بالنسبة لرأيي فالفكرة جيدة معماريا و ما يعجبني هو الا عتماد علي عنصر الهلال كاستلهام لعنصر له مردود تراثي و ديني و هو ده المهم عمل عمارة عالمية بفكرنا الاسلامي العربي....أما عن جدوي تلك المشاريع فبالتاكيد لها جدوي كبيرة و فالأماكن الترفيهية لا أحد ينكر أهميتها و لا بد أن تحتل مساحة مناسبة في التخطيط العمراني و العمارة


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (26 أكتوبر 2007)

وعليكم السلام

تصميم جميل وصحي بيئيا 
لكن بالصورة يظهر ان المنتزه بدون حدود ومفروض يكون في اشجار عملاقة على الجوانب مثل السور

والغرض انها تصد الرياح لان الرياض كل سنة يجيها رياح السموم
وهي قوية مرة وتدفن الشوارع بالرمل وكذا راح يضر النباتات 

اما بالنسبة لفكرة منتزه في مكة مو ناجحة لان مكة صلا مزدحمة دائما بالمعتمرين والحجاج وفيها ضغط سكاني قوي يعني مو ناقصها سياح او زائرين اكثر والمنتزه راح يزيد الضغط 

لكن ممكن في عسير لان جوها حلو او الشمال يعني ينقلون الضغط للمدن الثانية مو يزيدون الضغط على المدن المزدحمة!!

وجزاك الله خير اخي على الموضوع 
واسفة على الاطالة

سلام


----------



## نورالعمارة (26 أكتوبر 2007)

بصراحة تصميم جذاب جدا


----------



## sasy0o0o (26 أكتوبر 2007)

وبعدين المشروع كتلته زى ماقال ميدو على شكل هلالى اكثر من اى شىء لكن التكنيكس بتاعتها عاليه جدا يعنى لا مجال للحوار عن هويات وتاصيل لانه فعلا موجود نرجع بقى ياريت لاصل الموضوع


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (26 أكتوبر 2007)

معماريا، المشروع عبارة عن هلالين، يعني عمارة رمزية، وكأن صاحب المشروع يريد أن يختزل الإسلام في الهلال..... والهلال كرمز لم يعرف في تاريخ الحضارة الإسلامية إلاّ في فترة متأخرة جدا.

وفكرة الإيقونات، قد تكون جميلة في لغة الكمبيوتر، ولكنها لا تعبر عن قيم المجتمع وثقافته، وإذا أرنا أن نختزل الإسلام فسيكون ذلك في كلمتين هما: لا إله إلاّ الله، محمدا رسول الله.


----------



## المهندس . محمد (27 أكتوبر 2007)

هل هذا المال الذي سيصرف في هذه الحديقة متوفر؟
اليس من الاولي ان يوجه الي فقراء المسلمين
اليس من الاولي ان يفتح به مصانع لرفع المعاناهعن الشباب الذي لا يجد فرصة عمل
اليس من الاولي ان يساهم في رفع المعاناه عن الشباب الذي لا يجد مؤنه الزواج
اليس من الاولي ان يوجه للدعوة الي الاسلام في بقاع الارض
اليس من الاولي ان يوجة لنصره دين الاسلام
اليس من الاولي ان يوجة الي الشعوب العربيه المستضعفة
اليس من الاولي عدم البذخ في اشياء اري انها ممكن ان تتم ايضا ولكن باقل من ذلك
وعذرا للمشرف العام "مهاجر"
حين انه الغي لي مشاركه سابقة في الموضوع 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله


----------



## عبدالله الشطي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

أبوالوليد قال:


> الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله
> 
> وبعد...​
> الأخوة الأعزاء جميعا من جميع اقطار المعمورة ارجو ان نكون معماريين أو مهندسين قلبا وقالبا
> ...


 
بدايه اخوي ابو الوليد اشكرك على الموضوع الحلو

وكذالك التصميم جميل وجذاب


----------



## عبدالله الشطي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

هنادي الصدقية قال:


> وعليكم السلام
> 
> تصميم جميل وصحي بيئيا
> لكن بالصورة يظهر ان المنتزه بدون حدود ومفروض يكون في اشجار عملاقة على الجوانب مثل السور
> ...


 
الاخت هنادي الصدقيه انا اتفق معاك في كلامك بخصوص

موضوع الحدائق في مكه فهي سوف تزيد الزحام في مكه

وكذالك موضوع تسوير المشروع

وبعتقادي ان هذا الموضوع ماهم غافلين عنه

في حفظ الرحمن​


----------



## عبدالله الشطي (27 أكتوبر 2007)

محمد المليجي قال:


> هل هذا المال الذي سيصرف في هذه الحديقة متوفر؟
> اليس من الاولي ان يوجه الي فقراء المسلمين
> اليس من الاولي ان يفتح به مصانع لرفع المعاناهعن الشباب الذي لا يجد فرصة عمل
> اليس من الاولي ان يساهم في رفع المعاناه عن الشباب الذي لا يجد مؤنه الزواج
> ...


 
اخوي اولاً

بالنسبه للفقراء فالدوله مو مقصره بهذا الموضوع

بالنسبه للمصانع

فالمتنزه كذالك سوف يقوم بايجاد فرص عمل للشباب

وبالنسبه للمساعدات المملكه تدعم سنوياً الدول المستضعفه ولكن

بالمقابل الا يحق لنا كمواطنين ان يكون لدينا متنزه

كباقي الدول والشعوب..؟

شاهد المشاريع الضخمه التي تنفذها دول الخليج مثل دبي

لما لم تتحدث عنها 

اعتقد ان يحق لكل دوله ان تقوم بعمل مشاريع لتطوير الدوله و لدعم السياحه في ارضها

وهذا حق مشروع

اعتذر لاخوي ابو الوليد لفتح باب النقاش خلاف للموضوع

وذالك لاني كنت اريد شرح وجهت نظري وبعض الزملاء الذين يوافقونني هذا

المبداء

في امان الله​


----------



## designer mido (27 أكتوبر 2007)

أبوس ايديكم و رجليكم ...مش كل ما نرجع للموضوع نيجي نخرج عنه تاني و نقلبه موضوع سياسي..ياريييييت نركز في الموضوع و عايز اقول احنا بنقيم المشروع (معماريا) و أكيد التقييم له أبعاد أخري كالبعد الاقتصادي و الاجتماعي...لكن احنا اهتمامنا علي البعد المعماري


----------



## علاء الدين اغا (27 أكتوبر 2007)

اضافه جميلة بارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالله الشطي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

اعتذر ان كان ردي ضايق احد لكن هي نقطه حبيت اوضحها

السموحه


----------



## أبوالوليد (28 أكتوبر 2007)

designer mido ولا تشيل هم ولا تعصب روحك <<<شفتم كيف زعلتم الرجال :73: 
عموما بالنسبة لمشاركة الأخت هنادي.. وجهة نظر سديدة بالنسبة للأشجار
أما بالنسبة لأهل مكة..فأنا تمنيت وجود مشاريع منتزهات في مكة لأني من أهل مكة ونعاني من قلة المتنزهات هنا
ولو انتي تجين لمكة حتلاقي الناس مايصدقو يلاقو حديقة أو رصيف مزروع أو حتى دوار اللا وتزاحمو عليه
عموما لك جزيل الشكر..

بالنسبة للأخ عبدالله الشطيطي فأشكر له مشاركته في الموضوع واتمنى ان يزور مكة ويدور على مكان يتنزه فيه هو وعايلته 

وأشكر للأخ علاء الدين والأخ محمد المليجي مشاركتهم في الموضوع..


----------



## أبوالوليد (30 أكتوبر 2007)

عموما لمزيد من المعلومات
عليكم مراجعة مجلة البناء العدد الذي اصدر في شهر رمضان المبارك
وهو يتكلم بالتفصيل عن المشروع
ودمتم


----------



## barca2007 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكرك على هذا الموضوع القيم:75:


----------



## أبوالوليد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخوي
وتشرفت بمرورك
ودمتم..


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

تصميم فراغ خارجي ممتاز وتنسيق الموقع ايضا ممتاز


----------



## ميساء 1 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

ماشاء الله
شي اكثر من حلو


----------



## sasy0o0o (1 نوفمبر 2007)

الرمزية فن
والحديق مبنى 
والشهادتين دين والدين حياة والحياة نفسها لها فن فى ان نحياها
ماالملشكلة فى استخدام رمزية انا ابنى حديقة 
ولي س معهد دراسات اسلامية
وايضا حتى الرمزية فهى فى المساجد
المسجد يعرف بالهلال وخير شاهد تركيا ومساجدها التى لا يميزها الا رمز الهلال


----------



## أبوالوليد (1 نوفمبر 2007)

هلا م.جميل وشكرا على التعليق
............
شكرا اختي ميساء على المرور
...........
العضوsasy0o0o أسعدني مرورك
وتعليقك الرائع على الموضوع

ودمتم..


----------



## الخطابي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود*

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## أبوالوليد (3 نوفمبر 2007)

هلا اخوي...بس كنت اود ان اعرف رأي كل واحد في المشروع
حتى لو كان مو معماري
حتى لو كان مو مهندس


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*حدائق عالمية فعلا*

شكرا لتزويدنا بهذه المعلومات القيمة حيث تشهد المملكة نهضة عمرانية كبيرة فى عهد الملك عبدالله حفظه الله ونرجو تزويدنا بععلومات عن الشركات المنفذة للمشروع وعناوينها فى المملكة وشكرا:75:


----------



## sasy0o0o (3 نوفمبر 2007)

اولا رايى كمعمارى
رائع المشروع واتمنى انى اقدر احصل على نماذج عادية ليه مش فلاش عشان اقدر شوية افهمة بالتفصيل اكتر
لانه كشكل كتلة وكفرة ولاند سكيب حلو اوى ..لكن انا بريد معلومات اكتر وباللغة العربية


رايى كمهندس عادى 
تدعونا الهندسةبشتى تخصاتها للفكر
والمبنى يوحى بفكر متطور



رايى كانسان عادى
حلوة الحديقة 
بس :87: :81: :69: هدفع كام وانا داخلة؟؟؟


----------



## أبوالوليد (4 نوفمبر 2007)

:68: 
أعجبني سؤال,هتدفع كم؟!
وبالنسبة للدخول :18: 
شكرا لك على مشاركتك المفيدة في الموضوع
ودمتم..


----------



## m_03_taz (4 نوفمبر 2007)

Gazak Allah 5yran


----------



## أبوالوليد (5 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا لمرورك m_03_taz
ودمتم..


----------

